# qrcode barcode reader scanner app?



## Charlee2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about this app and how it works on an Android?


----------



## No-MoreMr.NiceGuy (May 1, 2020)

I'm assuming you are talking about messages for web or.... what do you mean?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Does this relate to Coping With Infidelity?


----------



## Charlee2 (Nov 28, 2017)

It appears that this app might be able to present as a scanner but there is a texting/phone calling option within it to use that does not show up on the phone bill.

Matt - I was told by a mod to put this question in Coping


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Charlee2 said:


> It appears that this app might be able to present as a scanner but there is a texting/phone calling option within it to use that does not show up on the phone bill.
> 
> Matt - I was told by a mod to put this question in Coping


Cool! If it's this app QR & Barcode Scanner – Apps on Google Play I am not sure you can text/or phone call through it. 

I think I have this installed on my phone. Please let me get back to you.


----------



## Charlee2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks! I might be wrong on the exact name of the app but there are texts and phone calls showing on MyActivity that do not show on the phone log.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If that's the case they might be using something else. Words With Friends, WhatsApp, Facebook, etc?


----------



## Charlee2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks Matt - If that is the case, if the apps are hidden, how/where do I look to find if there is another app installed as mentioned above? How do you know if any of these are being used since they do not save as a regular text does?


----------



## Charlee2 (Nov 28, 2017)

This shows the option to use the scanner to email, call, share - more than scanning a barcode


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

If you’re seeing phone calls and texts on Myactivity history, hit the details and it should tell you what app is being used. You can also click on the menu button(upper left hand corner) and click on Other Google Activity and look in there. You’ll be able to look at apps installed, google chrome history, gmail...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Charlee2 said:


> Thanks Matt - If that is the case, if the apps are hidden, how/where do I look to find if there is another app installed as mentioned above? How do you know if any of these are being used since they do not save as a regular text does?


They will not be hidden, they'll be on the phone or computer 'hidden' in plain sight. Heck! I have dozens of apps on my phone, most of which *I *don't remember are there!


----------



## Charlee2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Tobyboy - With your knowledge of My Activity - The Time Line Location History feature - It has been said that the raw data dots aren't always accurate and can show someone a distance from where the data shows a person to be. I am also wondering about the log where it shows travel time, stop and leave work, etc. - are the time stamps at the names of a business, store, locations, travel time, time at a location considered to be accurate? I have also been told that the raw data dots shown on a travel line on a road are accurate vs dots off a main road that just took a straight line from one to the other and not following a road, are just taking a reading. Any clarification on reading this would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

If you have access to their Google account (which seems like u do since you are looking at activity history, etc,) you can go to the play store and see what apps were installed when..... Also if you feel the need to have this data w/o risk of it being deleted you can use Google backup to download all the history, locations and much more.....
Be careful there are sneaky apps that conceal themselves under a different icon and name and could be IM chatting apps...... And some even falsely create a bait icon that will say something suspicious, and when u click on it it snaps a Pic of you and emails to owner.... If concerned about this put tape over camera

Sent from my SHT-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlee2 (Nov 28, 2017)

CantBelieveThis - Is there a known list of what some of these concealed apps are? Thanks for the tape over the camera tip!


----------

